# Looking for screenprinter in Las Vegas



## smallfortune (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm starting up a t-shirt business in Las Vegas and would like to find a local screen printer to handle all of my screen printing and embroidery. I had a company in LA do my samples, but although I liked what they produced, they were pretty unreliable and I would prefer someone local. My line includes t-shirts, hats and hoodies, so ideally I'd like a company that can do screen printing and embroidery, as well as custom labels. Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## ecupirate (Nov 20, 2009)

You may want to posta craigslist ad, especially with todays economy there are plenty of people looking for extra jobs.


----------



## printing40years (Dec 27, 2008)

Never was able to find reliable fulfilment in Las Vegas unfortunately. LA is only four hours away. If you want a reliable screenprinter and embroidery house with an excellent artist and a delivery truck, just send me an email request for the contact information. They are the best!


----------



## sks447 (Dec 13, 2009)

smallfortune said:


> I'm starting up a t-shirt business in Las Vegas and would like to find a local screen printer to handle all of my screen printing and embroidery. I had a company in LA do my samples, but although I liked what they produced, they were pretty unreliable and I would prefer someone local. My line includes t-shirts, hats and hoodies, so ideally I'd like a company that can do screen printing and embroidery, as well as custom labels. Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated!


I use this place. Ask for Ney. They do amazing work. Tell them Matt from RRC sent you.
Action Imprinting


----------



## AustinAIP (Jan 27, 2011)

Hey Check us Out

AIP Custom Apparel

Visit us Online @ ALiveinsideproductions.com

or stop by our new location 

7035 w. sahara Las Vegas, NV 89117

Please give me a call, 
Austin Boyd
702.234.2505

we specialize in screen printing, relabeling, tagging and bagging.

Thank You


----------



## TASWEB (Feb 8, 2012)

Try 3nuts.com. I have used them often. They have quick turn around and very reliable. 795-3688


----------



## TASWEB (Feb 8, 2012)

Sorry, Didn't let you know it was a local tshirt printing company here in Vegas. 702-795-3688 3nuts.com.  Once you work with these guys once you always will. It's hard finding good companies out here in Vegas to work with and once you do, stick with them! You'll like these guys.


----------

